# Bildbaustein als Popup



## wachsi (27 Oktober 2008)

Hi @ll

ich hab in vielen Beiträgen gelesen das es möglich ist eine Bildbaustein zu erstellen und diesen als Popup zu verwenden. Ich möchte gern mal wissen ob es notwendig ist dieses Variablen auf die das Bildbaustein zu gereift als Bool zu definieren. 

Kann mir auch nochmal jemand ausführlich erklären wie ich diesen einblend effekt realisiern kann.

Danke


----------



## Sandman (27 Oktober 2008)

Servus,

Wie kann ein Bildbaustein sichtbar/unsichtbar geschaltet werden:
http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/23426415

MfG


----------



## wachsi (27 Oktober 2008)

Der Beitrag ist ja gut und schön aber bei mir funktioniert es nicht und ich weiss nicht warum, meine Vermutung ist das es an der variablen defintion liegt. Kann mir einer von euch noch etwas dazu sagen.


----------



## mst (27 Oktober 2008)

Sandman schrieb:


> Wie kann ein Bildbaustein sichtbar/unsichtbar geschaltet werden:
> http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/23426415


 
Hi Sandman,
ich mache das eigentlich auch so. der Nachteil ist allerdings das ich das man "Popup" nicht verschieben kann. Ich habe mit Skripte nicht viel am Hut, aber kann damit nicht etwas Komfortableres machen?


----------



## Sandman (27 Oktober 2008)

Naja das "Grundproblem" ist hier das man in Flexible keine Popups für ein Panel projektieren kann, bei einer PC-Runtime aber schon. Habt Ihr ein Panel oder eine Runtime im Einsatz?


----------



## wachsi (27 Oktober 2008)

Na ich arbeite mit eine Panel OP377 key, naja und ich wollte halt ein paar popups für meine Ventile erstellen, ich bin auch neu auf dem gebiet, ich lern quasi schwimmen.


----------



## Sandman (27 Oktober 2008)

dann kannst Du es leider nur über die Sichtbarkeit projektieren. Eine andere Möglichkeit gibts dort leider nicht.


----------



## wachsi (27 Oktober 2008)

Blöde frage wie meinst du das genau????


----------



## mst (27 Oktober 2008)

Sandman schrieb:


> Naja das "Grundproblem" ist hier das man in Flexible keine Popups für ein Panel projektieren kann, bei einer PC-Runtime aber schon. Habt Ihr ein Panel oder eine Runtime im Einsatz?


 
Ich habe die PC-Runtime im einsatz - wie kann ich den ein Popup machen?


----------



## 0815prog (27 Oktober 2008)

In der PC-Runtime kann man über VBS ein Popup-Fenster aufrufen. Hier ein kleines Beispiel:

Skripte als Funktion definieren

Skript 1, Name = "Popup_Fenster":
###################################################
Dim WSHShell,Text,Dauer_in_s,Titel,Buttons, Rueckgabewert
Text = "Guten Morgen, haben Sie gut geschlafen?"           'Ausgabetext in der Box  
Dauer_in_s = 0                                             'Anzeigedauer der Box in Sekunden
Titel = "Hier könnte der Firmenname stehen"                'Titel des Dialogfensters
Buttons = 36                                               'Die einzelnen Werte für Symbole und Buttons müssen addiert werden
                                                           '51 = Ausrufezeichen (Symbol) + Ja + Nein + Abbrechen (Buttons)
Set WSHShell = CreateObject("WScript.Shell")
Rueckgabewert = WSHShell.Popup (Text,Dauer_in_s,Titel,Buttons)

Popup_Fenster = Rueckgabewert                      'Aufruf der PopUp-Methode als Funktion, damit der Rückgabewert ausgewertet werden kann
If Rueckgabewert=6 Then
  Popup_Arbeiten
End If
If Rueckgabewert=7 Then
  Popup_Ins_Bett_legen
End If
###################################################


Skript 2, Name = "Popup_Arbeiten":
###################################################
Dim WSHShell,Text,Dauer_in_s,Titel,Buttons, Ruckgabewert
Text = "Dann lassen Sie uns mit der Arbeit beginnen!"      'Ausgabetext in der Box
Dauer_in_s = 5                                             'Anzeigedauer der Box in Sekunden
Titel = "Hier könnte der Firmenname stehen"                'Titel des Dialogfensters            
Buttons = 64                                               'Die einzelnen Werte für Symbole und Buttons müssen addiert werden
                                                           '64 = 
Set WSHShell = CreateObject("WScript.Shell")
Ruckgabewert = WSHShell.Popup (Text,Dauer_in_s,Titel,Buttons)
###################################################


Skript 3, Name = "Popup_Ins_Bett_legen":
###################################################
Dim WSHShell,Text,Dauer_in_s,Titel,Buttons, Ruckgabewert
Text = "Dann sollten Sie sich nochmal ins Bett legen!"     'Ausgabetext in der Box  
Dauer_in_s = 5                                             'Anzeigedauer der Box in Sekunden
Titel = "Hier könnte der Firmenname stehen"                'Titel des Dialogfensters
Buttons = 64                                               'Die einzelnen Werte für Symbole und Buttons müssen addiert werden
                                                           '64 = 
Set WSHShell = CreateObject("WScript.Shell")
Ruckgabewert = WSHShell.Popup (Text,Dauer_in_s,Titel,Buttons)
###################################################

Das erste Skript mit der Betätigung eines Buttons oder einer sonstigen Funktion verbinden. Die beiden anderen Popups werden in Abhängigkeit von der Antwort aufgerufen.

________________________________________________________________
Gruß 0815prog


----------



## volker (27 Oktober 2008)

*vbscript popup immer im vordergrund*

folgendes sollte man aber bei popups beachten.
klickt man neben das popup ist die runtime wieder im vordergrund und das script läuft nicht weiter.

lässt sich aber mit entsprechenden parameter einstellen
http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=19853&highlight=popup+vordergrund


----------



## mst (28 Oktober 2008)

hi leute,

danke erstmal,
wie man ein popup öffnet hab ich jetz verstanden, ich möchte in diesem Popup einen bildbaustein anzeigen. Kann mir jemand sage wie das geht?


----------



## volker (28 Oktober 2008)

will jetzt nicht lügen

popups werden vom wsh (WindowsScriptingHost) erzeugt, bildbausteine von wccf. das sind 2 verschiedene paar schuhe.


----------



## MSP (29 November 2008)

Hallo,

ich möchte kurz nochmal das Thema Popups aufgreifen 

Und zwar habe ich ein Popup für einen Antrieb erstellt und möchte dieses nun bei Anwählen zB eines Buttons oder was auch immer 'Erscheinen' lassen.
Leider hilft mir die Anleitung von Siemens auf der vorherigen Seite nicht, da ich innerhalb des Popups selber Bereiche ein- und ausblende je nach Datenlage.

Da ich mein Popup allerdings universell auf PC- als auch auf Panels einsetzen möchte, frage ich mich wie das nun gehen soll.
Per Script gehts nur auf der PC-Runtime und auf dem Panel garnicht? Oder wie mache ich es dort.
Muss ich dann in den Sauren Apfel beissen und 2 Bildbausteine erstellen, einen für PC und einen für Panel?

Gruss,
Michael


----------



## xhasx (1 Dezember 2008)

@ Volker

Hast du das mit dem vbSystemModal schon mal ausprobiert?
Also bei mir verschwindet dann zwar das PopUp nicht mehr automatisch...
Klicke ich aber neben das PopUp verschwindet es in den Hintergrund!!! Und dann ist es nicht mehr sichtbar und nicht mehr bedienbar...
Oder gibt es da noch nen Trik das Ding auf "TopMost" zu halten? So wie bei Hilfeboxen oder Störmeldungen?

Gruß
Christian


----------

